# whether support the amd sb 700's raid function?



## fender0107401 (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a gibabyte mainboard: ga-ma700-ud3.

Now, I have only one hard disk and run freebsd 8.0 as my desktop.

Recently, I am trying to figure out how to build a raid-1(hardware and software), the mainbord have "amd sb 700 chip set" and can build a "hardware raid".

I don't know that is supported or not by freebsd.


----------



## volatilevoid (Mar 19, 2010)

Doesn't look very good for you, I'm afraid. See ataraid(4). But I wouldn't bother with such RAIDs anyway. ZFS zRAID and GEOM should do as well, if not better,


----------



## phoenix (Mar 19, 2010)

That's not a "hardware RAID" chipset.  That's a Pseudo-RAID or Fake-RAID chipset.  The BIOS has enough info to boot off the "array", but all members of the array are still presented to the OS as individual disks, and you need an OS driver to do all the RAID duties.

Since the OS is handling all the RAID duties, you may as well just use a known-to-work software RAID solution like gmirror(8).  At least then the RAID array is portable between systems.


----------



## fender0107401 (Mar 20, 2010)

Good news!

My friend told me that he build raid-1 with "amd sb 750" chip set and run freebsd.


----------

